# FV Defender Retracts



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 13, 2009)

This is interesting.
Johannes Weslianus: FV Defender Retracts


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 13, 2009)

> I still believe that the FV has identified issues that are of concern in our Reformed world (assurance, lack of catholicity, un-clarity about the status of covenant children), but I am (a) not persuaded that their formulations have resolved any of these tensions any more than the best of our own tradition and (b) not persuaded any longer that our forefathers…for all their diversity…would have considered the FV as 'within the bounds' of (at least) Reformed orthodoxy.


 and Praise God!

I was actually thinking about a friend of mine this AM who became Lutheran. He related to me that he really doesn't like the qualifications that Reformed theology puts on the nature of baptism and wants to simply say, in an unqualified way, that "baptism saves."

I realized that, like the FV, everything one believes they gain in "clarity" by ignoring the visible/invisible distinction ends up being elusive when you pull the string. 

In the FV context, they comfort themselves that they can tell their kids they received objective union with Christ in the sacrament of baptism forgetting that they just left _everyone_ in the Church in a state where objective assurance has suddenly been ground to powder.


----------



## ww (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Poimen (Jul 13, 2009)

I am thankful for the conviction to which this brother has come. Praise God for Mr. Minich's humility.


----------



## TimV (Jul 13, 2009)

Great catch, Chris.


----------



## re4med (Jul 14, 2009)

In some sense this may be viewed by the FV advocates as a major blow to them. Mr Minich was held up by them as one who exemplified the "conversational" aspect of their system. Now he has made the following statement:



> In sum, I am persuaded (with most of the Reformed community) that we can always grow in wisdom and knowledge of the truth…but I am (now) un-persuaded that the Federal Vision offers the path to a more mature understanding in any substantive way


----------



## py3ak (Jul 14, 2009)

Will John Frame endorse this retraction as he endorsed the original article?


----------



## DTK (Jul 14, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> In the FV context, they comfort themselves that they can tell their kids they received objective union with Christ in the sacrament of baptism forgetting that they just left _everyone_ in the Church in a state where objective assurance has suddenly been ground to powder.



Rich,

I've always thought that the effect of their position is to replace soteriology with ecclesiology. I'm glad that someone among them has begun to smell the coffee.

DTK


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe Christian Renewal would print a retraction since the original article was printed there and a rebuttal not allowed.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 14, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Maybe Christian Renewal would print a retraction since the original article was printed there and a rebuttal not allowed.



That would be .... um.... shocking. (but anything is possible)


----------

